# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  самый последний Acronis True Image Home 2009 v12.0.9769 [Rus]

## alexsey_k

Acronis True Image Home 2009 v12.0.9769 [Rus]

Название Программы: Acronis True Image Home 2009 
Версия программы: v12.0.9769 
Язык интерфейса: Русский 
Таблетка: Не нужна 
Системные требования: 
Windows Vista SP 1, SP 2 (all editions) 32 & 64 bit 
Windows XP SP 2, SP 3 
Windows XP Professional x64 Edition SP2

Acronis True Image - одна из самых надежных программ для полного резервирования и востановления ваших данных. Программа позволяет создавать как частичные копии ваших данных так и полную копию всего жосткого диска такая копия будет представлять из себя архив с абсолюдно всеми вашими данными и вам не составит большого труда и минимальный промежуток времени востановит все ваши даные(операционную систему). 

Unattended Installer - программа устанавливается автоматически. Вам не надо вводить ключи и не нужно использовать разные способы регистрации, а также не требуется жать постоянно "далее", программа сама все сделает за вас. После установки перезагрузите компьютер и она полностью готова к работе. 

Основные возможности:
Создание точного образа диска в целях полного резервного копирования данных; 
Восстановление всего содержимого диска, включая операционную систему, установленные программы, пользовательские данные и настройки; 
Клонирование дисков; 
Проверка целостности файлов образов и создание инкрементных образов, которые позволяют сократить время резервного копирования за счет того, что в архив добавляется только измененная информация; 
Зона безопасности Acronis; 
Возможность восстановления данных до загрузки операционной системы.

скачать можно здесь: http://depositfiles.com/files/am04umvgz
http://uploading.com/files/d263b62c/...BRus%255D.exe/

----------

